# Help with super wipe



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

My phone is all screwy since reverting to a backed up ICS Rom after coming back from jb. Someone said I should wipe then super wipe. I tried searching but my phone is just so slow and buggy I was hoping someone could tell me exactly what it is or provide a link.

I would search on my laptop but the hard drive fried so technology isn't happy with me these days

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Moved to GNex general. Please keep development sections for releases only.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

All the super wipe is is a system wipe and factory reset.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Here ya go buddy.
Just flash it in cwr or twrp
http://db.tt/mWRjPo9M

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

otter said:


> My phone is all screwy since reverting to a backed up ICS Rom after coming back from jb. Someone said I should wipe then super wipe. I tried searching but my phone is just so slow and buggy I was hoping someone could tell me exactly what it is or provide a link.
> 
> I would search on my laptop but the hard drive fried so technology isn't happy with me these days
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hey otter just look in mikes legendary ROM forum you'll find the DL there. Hope it helps sorry don't have the link

Not sure where it came from but its here.


----------



## Dshoe (Jun 15, 2011)

I had the same kind of issues. I ended up wiping, flashing ICS, wiping, flashing, and wiping again to get it to work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

I just had a quick look at that zip and it looks like it literally just wipes system, data without touching /data/media/ (your SDcard), and cache. All of that can be done from the recovery.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> I just had a quick look at that zip and it looks like it literally just wipes system, data without touching /data/media/ (your SDcard), and cache. All of that can be done from the recovery.


Like I just said hehe XD

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> Like I just said hehe XD
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I was just confirming. This sounds like one of those "Wipe 3 times" things. I expect it was made by someone who was tired of people that didn't know what they were doing not wiping before flashing their ROM so they told inexperienced users they had to flash that first.


----------



## Knowpig (Dec 20, 2011)

I haven't used it but I heard it clears everything. Including the SD card.
So make sure you save anything important on a PC or something.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Knowpig said:


> I haven't used it but I heard it clears everything. Including the SD card.
> So make sure you save anything important on a PC or something.


It doesn't. If you unzip it and have a look around it ignores the /data/media/ folder. It goes cache, system, then data excluding /media.


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks everybody! Could I backup this ROM as it is today with the "bugs" then wipe and super wipe and restore today's backup and everything will be ok or will I still have issues?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

otter said:


> Thanks everybody! Could I backup this ROM as it is today with the "bugs" then wipe and super wipe and restore today's backup and everything will be ok or will I still have issues?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


You clearly missed the part where they said wiping and super wipe are doing the same thing. That being said, no restoring your backup will put you right back where you started. That's the idea of a nandroid backup.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

thank you

The thing is though where I started, with a ROM from a week ago everything should have been fine to begin with. I've restored hundreds of roms in the past and never had an issue before.

The ROM I just backed up today is the same as it was last week yet for some reason it's got issues. It doesn't make sense

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## murdocthc (Feb 22, 2012)

If at first you don't succeed, wipe wipe again!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

Super wipe was designed for ICS and will not completely wipe a JB formatted ROM. No fix until source code drops. Take your phone back to stock to really wipe. Then re root

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## otter (Mar 18, 2012)

ronnieruff said:


> Super wipe was designed for ICS and will not completely wipe a JB formatted ROM. No fix until source code drops. Take your phone back to stock to really wipe. Then re root
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Hmmm...well so far so good but it's only been a day. I've noticed that things change a couple days after and not right away anyway.

If there are still problems I guess I'll just go back to jb

Has there been any indication of when source might drop?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

ronnieruff said:


> Super wipe was designed for ICS and will not completely wipe a JB formatted ROM. No fix until source code drops. Take your phone back to stock to really wipe. Then re root
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Um...what does the rom version have to do with wiping from recovery?


----------



## rlb81 (Dec 26, 2011)

otter said:


> Thanks everybody! Could I backup this ROM as it is today with the "bugs" then wipe and super wipe and restore today's backup and everything will be ok or will I still have issues?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


IMO if you're restoring a nandroid it's usually a good idea to wipe a few times, flash the ROM you were running at the time the nandroid was created, wipe a few times, then restore the nandroid on top of that.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

rlb81 said:


> IMO if you're restoring a nandroid it's usually a good idea to wipe a few times, flash the ROM you were running at the time the nandroid was created, wipe a few times, then restore the nandroid on top of that.


This is a complete waste of time. Restoring a nandroid wipes the partitions and restores them to the exact way they were when you made the backup. There is no need to wipe or flash anything.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

rlb81 said:


> IMO if you're restoring a nandroid it's usually a good idea to wipe a few times, flash the ROM you were running at the time the nandroid was created, wipe a few times, then restore the nandroid on top of that.


Awesome... When you say "few".. explain.. thnx.

good day.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

akellar said:


> This is a complete waste of time. Restoring a nandroid wipes the partitions and restores them to the exact way they were when you made the backup. There is no need to wipe or flash anything.


Yup! With TWRP you can even see it format system and data when you restore it. Just restore your nandroids and be happy!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

rlb81 said:


> IMO if you're restoring a nandroid it's usually a good idea to wipe a few times, flash the ROM you were running at the time the nandroid was created, wipe a few times, then restore the nandroid on top of that.


You're just wearing your flash out faster than normal.


----------



## rlb81 (Dec 26, 2011)

akellar said:


> Yup! With TWRP you can even see it format system and data when you restore it. Just restore your nandroids and be happy!


If you can simply nandroid over whatever you're presently running why is the OP having problems?


----------



## rlb81 (Dec 26, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> You're just wearing your flash out faster than normal.


Do you know where I can buy more flash fluid? I'd like to change mine before my next ROM. I want to keep this puppy fresh.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

rlb81 said:


> If you can simply nandroid over whatever you're presently running why is the OP having problems?


No idea as he hasn't really provided any details of his "issues". It has nothing to do with restoring a nandroid without wiping though. Unless of course he's restoring a backup from a rom that had issues. Logic would say you'll have the same issues when restored.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

rlb81 said:


> Do you know where I can buy more flash fluid? I'd like to change mine before my next ROM. I want to keep this puppy fresh.


One aisle down from headlight fluid.


----------



## rlb81 (Dec 26, 2011)

akellar said:


> One aisle down from headlight fluid.


Oh yes, next to the left-handed smoke shifter counter.


----------



## kmac940 (Feb 12, 2012)

Dumb question but could you flash so much that eventually you can't flash anymore? Cuz if so I'm sure I'm screwed lol

Sent from a Bad Azz Liquid Smooth Linaro Gnex!


----------



## Joesyr (Feb 7, 2012)

kmac940 said:


> Dumb question but could you flash so much that eventually you can't flash anymore? Cuz if so I'm sure I'm screwed lol


Flash memory is constructed such that eventually the circuits become inert and are no longer functional. The more the storage is written to, the shorter its life. You can think of it like flicking a switch back and forth until after many many uses it just snaps off, and now it's stuck in whichever position it was in.

I'm also curious if anyone else can comment though, it's my understanding from limited experience trying to recover data from hard drives that quick formats don't actually go in and write over the data itself, it just clears the filesystem's record of where files begin and end, and then the space is treated as empty and overwritten in due time by new files. So, while excessive wiping on phones might be pointless, I'm inclined to think it's not necessarily as potent as some people state in degenerating the flash storage. What I presume to know only goes as far as conventional hard drives mostly formatted in NTFS, though.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Joesyr said:


> Flash memory is constructed such that eventually the circuits become inert and are no longer functional. The more the storage is written to, the shorter its life. You can think of it like flicking a switch back and forth until after many many uses it just snaps off, and now it's stuck in whichever position it was in.
> 
> I'm also curious if anyone else can comment though, it's my understanding from limited experience trying to recover data from hard drives that quick formats don't actually go in and write over the data itself, it just clears the filesystem's record of where files begin and end, and then the space is treated as empty and overwritten in due time by new files. So, while excessive wiping on phones might be pointless, I'm inclined to think it's not necessarily as potent as some people state in degenerating the flash storage. What I presume to know only goes as far as conventional hard drives mostly formatted in NTFS, though.


When you clear flash memory the sectors are just marked as empty. That involves writes, but not writes to the whole media. Regardless, doing multiple wipes is a waste of finite writes (that you'll never reach but we use to scare people out of doing it), time, power, and battery wear (if we're talking flash wear let's talk battery wear as well).

Simple terms, keep flashing but the "wipe three times, jump in eight circles, and draw 25 triangles on your screen all while standing on your head" is a waste.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Simple terms, keep flashing but the "wipe three times, jump in eight circles, and draw 25 triangles on your screen all while standing on your head" is a waste.


26 triangles will get you into supermoddev mode.


----------



## kmac940 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks guys for the info, I have been using the super write script and just doing that once before each new rom hopefully I'll find one I like enough to stick with for awhile. So far my fav is def liquid 1.4 even over 1.5 but with jb out now it just never stops lol

Sent from a Bad Azz Liquid Smooth Linaro Gnex!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

To wipe the internal storage and the data partition, do "fastboot -w"


----------



## wyseguy77 (Aug 6, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Simple terms, keep flashing but the "wipe three times, jump in eight circles, and draw 25 triangles on your screen all while standing on your head" is a waste.


Up, up, down, down, left, right left, right,b, a, select, start should work just fine.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ryokurin (Jul 20, 2012)

wrong tab. Sorry.


----------



## balow (Oct 14, 2011)

wyseguy77 said:


> Up, up, down, down, left, right left, right,b, a, select, start should work just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CONTRAAA!!!


----------

